# When you talk to/interact with homeschooling parents...



## Liesje

...does it bug you when they make constant grammatical/spelling errors?

One of the moms in my babygroup sends out emails and has a blog that I took a look at and I was frightened by what she might be doing to her kids? :shock: 
Is this a common thing... Or is there a workaround for this type of stuff?

I'm not really judging because I've already come to the conclusion she likely stopped paying attention in school past elementary school, but surely this can't end well? Am I missing something? How are homeschooled kids protected if their parents aren't qualified to homeschool?


----------



## Kess

There is evidence even kids homeschooled by parents who didn't finish highschool do better than schooled children. Not sure how, but that's what the study I read showed. I suspect it's to do with the fact parents tend to facilitate learning by helping children use resources, especially as kids get older, rather than teach. I also know many many many teachers make spelling and grammar errors, there are threads regularly on another forum about it - and one incident I remember myself was an _English _teacher trying to teach us to spell soliloquy with another 'o' just before the 'y'. I pointed out her error and she told me I was wrong, completely insisted. Next lesson I showed up with a dictionary. She then told me of course it wasn't spelled with an 'o' there, she never said it was, and the fact we all had it written with an 'o' copied from the board last lesson didn't seem much of a mental hurdle for her. I gave up in the end, but at least a parent probably isn't setting themself up as a spelling oracle and then getting it wrong!!


----------



## Rachel_C

It does bug me too. As Kess said, I'm sure they make up for it in other ways but to me reading, writing and speaking properly are really important so it would worry me if some people I've spoken to decided to home school!

I know plenty of teachers make mistakes but they're usually (from what I've seen anyway) the more 'acceptable' kind e.g. saying sat instead of sitting, using the odd comma incorrectly or getting its and it's mixed up. Some of the people I've seen saying they're homeschooling can barely string a sentence together. Scary!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I have several friends on Facebook who are teachers and their spelling and grammar can be appalling!


----------



## Gemie

I know a few teachers and their spelling/grammar is much worse than mine! 

Also all the teachers I know home school their kids (not relevant to this thread but just adding as a side note lol)


----------



## Menelly

Gemie, on that note I'm in school for math education 5-12. And I fully intend to homeschool Kesslie. The more educational pedagogy classes you take, the easier it is to realize the school systems are borked.


----------



## Tacey

It bugs me full stop when I see any grammatical/spelling errors, but that's the way I am! Speaking as a teacher, I saw little improvement from correcting a child's errors, but massive improvement when the child increased their reading. I'm not sure how important it is for the parent to teach, but for them to facilitate learning. If their role is to introduce their child to a language rich environment, and instil a love of reading, I don't think they'll go far wrong. After all, my guess is that most of those poor spelling adults have been through the school system, and it clearly didn't work for them.


----------



## Rachel_C

Tacey said:


> It bugs me full stop when I see any grammatical/spelling errors, but that's the way I am! Speaking as a teacher, I saw little improvement from correcting a child's errors, but massive improvement when the child increased their reading. I'm not sure how important it is for the parent to teach, but for them to facilitate learning. If their role is to introduce their child to a language rich environment, and instil a love of reading, I don't think they'll go far wrong. After all, my guess is that most of those poor spelling adults have been through the school system, and it clearly didn't work for them.

I suppose it's pretty rare for a teacher or parent to sit and write much with the child anyway, so it's not really the case that the child will learn poor grammar by example. They're more likely to read something from a book together and you'd hope the book would be okay! I guess at some point there might some grammar taught/learned but if you're not sure you're doing something right you'd look it up, the same as naming dinosaurs, so those specific instances would be more likely to be correct. It still does bother me but maybe not so much from a teaching specifics perspective, more from the thought that if a parent doesn't care to correct their own spelling or grammar, what's their general attitude like? I know some people don't think grammar or spelling are important but I do and some of the 'writing' I've seen from people is really difficult to understand, not just annoying for its mistakes.


----------



## lozzy21

This is one of the reasons i would never homeschool, im dyslexic so i can only try to improve my spelling and grammar so much, my brain just doesn't take it in. I would not want my children to learn my bad habits so to speek.


----------



## Gemie

Menelly said:


> Gemie, on that note I'm in school for math education 5-12. And I fully intend to homeschool Kesslie. The more educational pedagogy classes you take, the easier it is to realize the school systems are borked.

Exactly! :wacko:


----------



## Rachel_C

lozzy21 said:


> This is one of the reasons i would never homeschool, im dyslexic so i can only try to improve my spelling and grammar so much, my brain just doesn't take it in. I would not want my children to learn my bad habits so to speek.

I have a friend who is quite severely dyslexic... she's a high school English teacher and a very good one at that :) I'm sure there are ways around it if you really wanted to, although homeschooling isn't for me either!


----------



## Liesje

I can't put my finger on it, but to me it just comes off as lazy... Like if they didn't care enough to learn it for themselves in the first place, what are they teaching their children?
I know people with dyslexia have a valid reason, but it seems others who have just never picked up a book might not be the best people to be taking on their child's entire education by themselves. :shrug:
Do homeschoolers have any kind of help or resources available to them?


----------



## Gemie

Liesje said:


> I can't put my finger on it, but to me it just comes off as lazy... Like if they didn't care enough to learn it for themselves in the first place, what are they teaching their children?
> I know people with dyslexia have a valid reason, but it seems others who have just never picked up a book might not be the best people to be taking on their child's entire education by themselves. :shrug:
> Do homeschoolers have any kind of help or resources available to them?

In short, yes they do, there are lots of resources available for home educating parents, there is a big home ed network where parents meet up with other home eders with their children also helping each others children out with areas they themselves aren't as strong in. 
There is a huge social network also. It has been found in studies that home educated children do a lot better, academically than state schooled children. :)

Look into education otherwise if you want more info on how prenats educate their children. There are a lot of preconceptions that people have about home educating families that are mostly unfounded. :)


----------



## freckleonear

Does it bug you when other parents make constant grammar and spelling errors? I can't stand poor grammar full stop (my husband was rolling his eyes at me yesterday for spotting 3 incorrect apostrophes on a public toilet poster) but I don't see why home educating parents should be held to higher standards than everyone else.

Home educators usually view their role as a facilitator of the child's learning, rather than as a teacher. Children are taught how to learn, rather than taught to memorise a list of facts and figures, and parents learn alongside them. The parents' academic knowledge isn't really an important factor in my opinion.

And yes, teachers often have appalling spelling too. I remember my mum getting really irate because of all the spelling mistakes written on the blackboard for all the children to copy down!


----------



## Rachel_C

freckleonear said:


> Does it bug you when other parents make constant grammar and spelling errors? I can't stand poor grammar full stop (my husband was rolling his eyes at me yesterday for spotting 3 incorrect apostrophes on a public toilet poster) but I don't see why home educating parents should be held to higher standards than everyone else.
> 
> Home educators usually view their role as a facilitator of the child's learning, rather than as a teacher. Children are taught how to learn, rather than taught to memorise a list of facts and figures, and parents learn alongside them. The parents' academic knowledge isn't really an important factor in my opinion.
> 
> And yes, teachers often have appalling spelling too. I remember my mum getting really irate because of all the spelling mistakes written on the blackboard for all the children to copy down!

Yes it annoys me when anybody makes silly mistakes that clearly aren't typos, but when it's somebody who is the only 'teacher' to a child it annoys or worries me more. I think home educating parents should be held to higher standards than other parents where educational stuff is concerned because they are solely responsible for their child's learning - there's nobody else there with the child to provide a better example. In the majority of cases I'd also say it's pretty clear that home ed parents DO hold themselves to higher standards (why would you do it if you didn't think you could do a better job of it?). I would expect a home educating parent to hold themselves to the same standard of English as a teacher. Okay it may not be their strength and I doubt it would always be perfect, but I've never seen a teacher who really can't write any sentence correctly! I've seen parents like that, and ones who say they will home educate at that. 

It's probably a wild and terrible stereotype but I think the people I've seen like that are probably the ones who won't actually stick out home ed anyway. They've been the type to say it because it sounds good rather than because they really believe in it or would want to put the effort in. Since I believe that, I don't suppose I should worry about it - I'll just roll my eyes instead :)

Oh and I'm with you on the posters thing. I've often wondered if it would be totally pyscho to carry a tip-ex pen and a black marker around with me to correct signs. The OH seems to think it would be weird :wacko:


----------



## Gemie

As an example of appalling spelling and in fact just plain ignorance really. My friends daughter came out of school a few weeks ago with a menu stating a chicken and mushroom pie was the vegetarian option and vegetarian spelled 'vegagterian' :dohh: I'm no expert but that is unacceptable coming straight from a school.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

But maybe vegagterians do eat chicken??


----------



## Gemie

Mum2b_Claire said:


> But maybe vegagterians do eat chicken??

:rofl: I guess we'll never know.


----------



## Lollycake

I'm doing a primary ed degree and am appalled at the spelling/grammar of some of my peers on the course...I guess when it comes to English lessons there are books stating spelling/grammar rules that will probably be referred to, but the incorrect day to day use of there/their etc bugs me. English is one of my weaker areas and I don't claim to be perfect, but we had that stuff drummed into us at school (and recited spellings/times tables in the stand up chanting way, haha).


----------



## Eala

Both my parents were teachers, and my best friend is an English teacher. It's actually a bugbear amongst English teachers just how bad the spelling and grammar of teachers of other subjects is these days. Apparently under the new Curriculum for Excellence in Scotland, teachers of other subjects will be expected to correct the grammar of spelling of their pupils in subjects where the kids are producing written work. The teachers of other subjects are grumbling away that it is "not their job" etc, and what is becoming apparent is that there's a fair few who just don't feel confident doing it. 

I know that I don't use perfect grammar in my day-to-day musings on teh Intarweb. However, when I'm producing written work for University, or when writing up notes on clinical placement, I do try my best to make it decent English :haha:

I think that anyone who has principal responsibility for a child's education (whether that's a teacher or a homeschooling parent) should be able to at least understand basic grammar and spelling. Or failing that, at least be able to use a Spell Check programme ;)


----------



## Tacey

I've been thinking a bit more about this. Spelling and grammar have always come quite naturally to me, but subjects like physics have taken more work. To be honest, since school, I have forgotten most of what I 'learnt'. When my children start to show interest in subjects I'm not familiar with, I intend to learn alongside them. Obviously the English language is more of a key skill, so while I wouldn't say a person who had poor writing ability shouldn't home educate, I'd have thought they should lead by example in attempting to improve alongside their child.


----------



## Dragonfly

I do them. I do them as I am rushing about and normally sitting with one or two of the kids on me. I see loads doing it, even teachers. I see more and more kids who cant spell to. I will be home schooling and although I am not a rocket scientist, I don't think you have to be I will learn along with them and surely will probably turn in to the grammar police also from it lol I think I would worry if someone said they where home schooling and done text talk and sounded out words all wrong like some of the young ones today. I cant have that at all and no one I know home schools and the kids are like that so I know my kids wont be like that.


----------



## Liesje

I just always assumed that the reason they prefer to homeschool their children because they felt they were more qualified to teach their children than a "teacher" would so naturally thought they would also hold themselves to a higher standard than the average teacher does. I too have plenty of friends who are now teachers and giggle to myself at what those poor children must be learning... Throughout my schooling I always had my grammar marked no matter what the subject was. To me, being proficient in English just came with the territory. I can understand being on a forum and probably having a kid on your boob while doing so, and trying to jam 70 thoughts into one post before they're done (like me) but I just always thought homeschoolers had above average educations and home educated because they held their children to a higher standard.


----------



## freckleonear

Liesje said:


> *I just always assumed that the reason they prefer to homeschool their children because they felt they were more qualified to teach their children than a "teacher" would so naturally thought they would also hold themselves to a higher standard than the average teacher does.* I too have plenty of friends who are now teachers and giggle to myself at what those poor children must be learning... Throughout my schooling I always had my grammar marked no matter what the subject was. To me, being proficient in English just came with the territory. I can understand being on a forum and probably having a kid on your boob while doing so, and trying to jam 70 thoughts into one post before they're done (like me) but *I just always thought homeschoolers had above average educations and home educated because they held their children to a higher standard.*

Not at all. For many home educators, it's more about a philosophy of life and learning than achieving high academic standards. :)


----------



## Dragonfly

freckleonear said:


> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> *I just always assumed that the reason they prefer to homeschool their children because they felt they were more qualified to teach their children than a "teacher" would so naturally thought they would also hold themselves to a higher standard than the average teacher does.* I too have plenty of friends who are now teachers and giggle to myself at what those poor children must be learning... Throughout my schooling I always had my grammar marked no matter what the subject was. To me, being proficient in English just came with the territory. I can understand being on a forum and probably having a kid on your boob while doing so, and trying to jam 70 thoughts into one post before they're done (like me) but *I just always thought homeschoolers had above average educations and home educated because they held their children to a higher standard.*
> 
> Not at all. For many home educators, it's more about a philosophy of life and learning than achieving high academic standards. :)Click to expand...

This. 
I also don't think I am better than any school teacher but feel this is best for my kids *without going in to debate on the subject*.


----------



## Liesje

So maybe it isn't so intimidating... How long do people normally homeschool their children? Is it a difficult transition for them if they choose to go to a traditional school?


----------



## MommyJogger

I really, truly mean no offense to anyone here who home schools (more power to you, I couldn't do it no matter how much I might like to), but while most of the home schooled kids I know are better readers/writers, most of them either didn't cover or are rubbish at advanced calculus, physics, and most sciences (they dont have biochem/molecular bio lab experience prior to college). I feel like this would put them at a disadvantage in competing for non-"liberal arts" degrees. They learn how to learn and pattern-spot, but a lot of success in my field is based on who can most efficiently draw from a vast memory bank of random facts in order to understand the results of an experiment. The home schooled don't seem to develop memory bank skills as well as those who have been asked to memorize lists of useless things their whole lives.


----------



## Gemie

I don't think I'm better than teachers I understand they're qualified to teach therefore (in theory) are the best peolefor the job. BUT I know I am the best person to educate my daughter we will learn together and we will give her a platform so she can lead the learning for herself. I know that one on one with me and her is gong to be better for her than being in a classroom on 30 plus other students all at academicly different levels, this the best way for us. Not for everyone but for us certainly.

I'm pleased you're posting a thread so us home educators can tell our side rather than have assumptions and just think they're fact :flower:


----------



## Rachel_C

Eala said:


> Apparently under the new Curriculum for Excellence in Scotland, teachers of other subjects will be expected to correct the grammar of spelling of their pupils in subjects where the kids are producing written work.

I didn't know they didn't! All teachers corrected spellings, definitely, when I was at school and I'm pretty sure they corrected grammar too. They didn't get into it properly and would be unlikely to ask if you wanted to replace a comma with a semicolon but if it was something definitely wrong like a comma instead of a full stop they would correct it. Two of my sisters are teachers in Yorkshire and I know some of the grammar (spoken) from the kids is terrible. My sisters often talk about it and I know they correct it verbally so I assume they do on paper too. I'm going to ask them about it when I next see them and see what they're supposed to do!


----------



## elohcin

MommyJogger said:


> while most of the home schooled kids I know are better readers/writers, most of them either didn't cover or are rubbish at advanced calculus, physics, and most sciences (they dont have biochem/molecular bio lab experience prior to college). I feel like this would put them at a disadvantage in competing for non-"liberal arts" degrees.

Interesting. Because around here, many (well, it would probably be fair to say most) homeschoolers- my hubby and his siblings included- are in college for "high school" and generally starting at the same levels as high school graduates. They start with community college and have a degree well before the public schoolers in their age group. And when I was in school and the homeschooled children would start into public school with us, they were always so much smarter than the rest of us! LOL

As far as degrees though, most homeschoolers I know of have the math, engineering, and medical type degrees, while most public schoolers I know have degrees in communications, art, journalism, psych, etc. Perhaps that's just my area though?

Sorry to barge in from out of nowhere, I've just scanned this thread out of curiosity!


----------



## Rachel_C

MommyJogger said:


> I really, truly mean no offense to anyone here who home schools (more power to you, I couldn't do it no matter how much I might like to), but while most of the home schooled kids I know are better readers/writers, most of them either didn't cover or are rubbish at advanced calculus, physics, and most sciences (they dont have biochem/molecular bio lab experience prior to college). I feel like this would put them at a disadvantage in competing for non-"liberal arts" degrees. They learn how to learn and pattern-spot, but a lot of success in my field is based on who can most efficiently draw from a vast memory bank of random facts in order to understand the results of an experiment. The home schooled don't seem to develop memory bank skills as well as those who have been asked to memorize lists of useless things their whole lives.

I don't think the calculus/physics/sciences divide would exist here for school/homeschooled kids in the same way, because nobody really studies it in secondary school! We finish doing lots of subjects at 16 years old, then most people continue with 3-5 subjects which they obviously study in greater depth. Of course you study maths before 16 and all of the sciences, but the stuff you do in the science lab could mostly be done at home if you were willing to buy/borrow some basic equipment. The only thing I can think of that you'd miss out on would be the 'lab atmosphere' but that's hardly a big thing :)

After 16, I suppose there may be a divide IF homeschooled kids continue studying all subjects rather than choosing 3-5, but if they do start to specialise they would have to study more advanced topics.


----------



## Dragonfly

I know home school students and they are actually very successful. I havnt started to home school yet but see there's stigma attached to it like all. I was always open minded to it and the more I look in to it the more I want to do it. Its also kinda sad the way certain types of parenting come up against it a lot. No one needs that headache. I have read some wonderful things about home schooling and its made me very optimistic. I think I can teach primary school education just fine. I wish there was a forum in here and not just the one thread to share resources though. Do we have enough here to ask for one?


----------



## Kess

I'm intending to HE Dragonfly, and I think a subforum could be useful. There are a few of us I think.


----------



## MommyJogger

It must be very different between the US and the UK. When I was in school, the highest level advanced placement students went all the way through calcIII and the science labs required use of equipment like thermal cyclers ($6000+), transilluminators ($3000+ and $400 for each bulb), and toxic materials like EtBr and NaCN that the gov't wouldn't let you have at home. The "college-bound" students started that stuff at 12-13 at my middle/high school. Most of the home schooled students starting public high school when I was there didn't place well enough to finish calcII and since there aren't really science placement tests, they just had to struggle through whichever advanced sciences they decided to take.

It may just be the region I am in the states (lots of previously amish kids), but at the uni I work at, we get a small group (2-3) of home schoolers every year who try to enter college early and major in my field. In five years, I've seen 1 of them actually graduate with the degree. They end up wasting time taking remedial science and math since they don't pass the placement tests to get into the freshman level courses. Then they either realize they'll have to take 6 years to graduate or they do the cop-out and change their major to "general science" (and I have no idea what anyone can do with that degree).
It's actually really interesting how differently our countries approach education. I would have loved to drop some subjects at 16 (history comes immediately to mind). But then when you get to college here, they make you take "all subjects" no matter what your major may be. (I had to take spanish lit, asian history, and differential equations. For a biochemistry degree. Waste of time.)


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont nothing in school and learned not very much. We dont have all that stuff here unless you are in a grammar school. To me my kids will be more educated at home than they would in school. School to me when I was there wasted my time I would have loved to be home schooled. 

Anyway where can I ask for a home school section? I always thought we had a suggestion board here but cant find it.


----------



## Liesje

I'd be interested in a homeschooling board... I'm not sure if I would do it full time (or are they mutually exclusive?) but the topic interests me.


----------



## Gemie

I'd like to request a home educating section too :thumbup:


----------



## Tacey

Another one keen for a home ed board here too.


----------



## Gemie

I've asked wobbles about a board dedicated to home ed, she doesn't think there'll be enough people interested She asked to be directed to this thread so I have. We'll just have to wait and see now :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I will ask, see what happens. I would like to share things, resources. I have a lot saved so far. Swap ideas and share stuff in general.


----------



## elohcin

I'd absolutely be in for a home education one!


----------



## Dragonfly

I asked and apparently we wouldnt have enough for a section. :(


----------



## elohcin

What if we just started a thread? Wouldn't be as fancy but at least a common meeting place.


----------



## Dragonfly

There is a thread. I have to much open to get link bbs.


----------



## sophxx

I'd be intrested in a home ed board. We can't decide weather to home ed or flexi school using a local Montessori school x


----------



## Dragonfly

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/540506-home-education-schooling.html ok people speak out in this thread maybe it will be noticed.


----------



## Rachel_C

Maybe you could broaden it a bit to something like 'alternative education' (not sure that's the right phrase, brain is tired!) to include things like Montessori, Steiner and stuff as well, so basically anything that's not sending your kid to a 'normal' school? Homeschooling might not get enough users but you might if you open it to more people. Or perhaps even just 'Education' so people could talk grammar/comprehensive, state/public (private), single sex/mixed, secular/religious, home/school etc. You'd still have a huge range of topics that could be covered but at least everything would be about education so home school topics would be easy to spot :)


----------



## Gemie

Rachel_C said:


> Maybe you could broaden it a bit to something like 'alternative education' (not sure that's the right phrase, brain is tired!) to include things like Montessori, Steiner and stuff as well, so basically anything that's not sending your kid to a 'normal' school? Homeschooling might not get enough users but you might if you open it to more people. Or perhaps even just 'Education' so people could talk grammar/comprehensive, state/public (private), single sex/mixed, secular/religious, home/school etc. You'd still have a huge range of topics that could be covered but at least everything would be about education so home school topics would be easy to spot :)

That's a really good idea, this forum is really missing a section like that :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

Rachel_C said:


> Maybe you could broaden it a bit to something like 'alternative education' (not sure that's the right phrase, brain is tired!) to include things like Montessori, Steiner and stuff as well, so basically anything that's not sending your kid to a 'normal' school? Homeschooling might not get enough users but you might if you open it to more people. Or perhaps even just 'Education' so people could talk grammar/comprehensive, state/public (private), single sex/mixed, secular/religious, home/school etc. You'd still have a huge range of topics that could be covered but at least everything would be about education so home school topics would be easy to spot :)

That is a good idea. There dosnt seem to be any education section here at all, even parents who dont home school could benefit from it to.


----------



## aliss

I have a degree in TESL (Teaching English as a Second Language) and I spell like shit on occasion... tbh it wouldn't bother me. I could really go on for YEARS about this but I feel that "standard" education certainly has it's pros and it's cons, neither being better than the other. I'm not saying that students should not have a high competency in "standard" English (this is another debate, particularly in TESL, because there is no "correct" English, only an evolving standard with regional/national differences), but I think that the actual teacher's competency is not as important as many would think (and I'm sorry, I'm really not eager to dig up all the studies for it, but if you search things like competencies and learner error in certain university databases, you'll find some interesting stuff that goes against the regular grain of thought by laymen).


----------



## NaturalMomma

No it doesn't bother me. Homeschoolers have a wide range of things available to them to educate their children. I know since I'm a homeschooler myself, but I did excellent in grammar/spelling. Now I'm crap at math. I can do basic math, but much beyond that, well it's not pretty. Everyone has their strong suits and then areas where they aren't as strong at. However, my DH is amazing at math and took college calc, etc. DH will be teaching the math portion once we get past basic math. 

I belong to several homeschooling groups where we have structure time and then open play/free for all. We also have many teachers in our groups who will do group projects/classes as well as tutor one on one. The kids who are now teenagers in our groups also will do some tutoring to earn a little extra $. There are many online programs for homeschoolers as well for when they are getting into more advanced subjects that the parents may not be able to handle. All homeschooling books have the parent guide as well which you should read prior to teaching that subject/lesson course. You don't need to know every single thing to educate your children and for them to be able to learn what they need, plus extra, and go off to college and get great careers.

Where I live the public schools don't even do advanced things like advanced mathmatics. That is saved for college. Most 18 year olds graduate with just barely any breathing room, meaning they wouldn't qualify to attend any college prior to graduating high school, which is a shame.


----------



## Menelly

Yeah, NaturalMomma, I know here in Utah, most homeschool kids that I know *are* attending the community colleges to get their high school diplomas.

I can't wait to homeschool. I think we'll have so much fun!


----------



## NaturalMomma

^ Homeschooling is so much fun and I bet you'll have a blast!


----------



## Liesje

So... I'm becoming more interested in homeschooling but OH (being a science major) has asked me to show him "one successful kid that was homeschooled". 
Up until now we had discussed sending our kids to private school and he thinks I've pulled a 180 again (as I often do)... Does anyone know where I can find such a list?


----------



## NaturalMomma

^ There are many studies out there showing homeschooling kids normally do better in college https://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505145_162-37242551/can-homeschoolers-do-well-in-college/

Here is a list of 10 famous people who were homeschooled https://www.onlineuniversities.com/...-and-successful-people-who-were-homeschooled/

Here is a list of 15 "extrodinary" homeschooled people https://www.thebestcolleges.org/the-worlds-15-most-extraordinary-homeschoolers/

Here is another list, not sure if all of it is accurate though https://www.alabamahomeschool.org/famoushomeschoolers.html


----------



## Dragonfly

Theres a lot of celebs to that home school to, Brad and Angelina, Tom cruise, John trovolta, Mayim balek (sorry cant remember how to spell her name). I was impressed when I seen a list of home schooled poeple, quite sucessful. Remember its what you teach to, I am going to offer more than schools can offer. Theres a lot not learned about in schools I feel.


----------



## Menelly

NaturalMomma said:


> ^ There are many studies out there showing homeschooling kids normally do better in college https://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505145_162-37242551/can-homeschoolers-do-well-in-college/
> 
> Here is a list of 10 famous people who were homeschooled https://www.onlineuniversities.com/...-and-successful-people-who-were-homeschooled/
> 
> Here is a list of 15 "extrodinary" homeschooled people https://www.thebestcolleges.org/the-worlds-15-most-extraordinary-homeschoolers/
> 
> Here is another list, not sure if all of it is accurate though https://www.alabamahomeschool.org/famoushomeschoolers.html

That is awesome, thank you! :)

I didn't know about half of those people. My husband is already all gung ho on homeschooling but that'll help me with other family naysayers.


----------



## alaskagrown

Was it just me or was everyone paying particular attention to one another's grammar during this thread? Haha!!

I completed high school through a correspondence school in North Dakota. I remember they sent me an English book in the mail and the packaging slip read _grammer book_. :wacko:


----------



## oneKnight

Liesje said:


> So... I'm becoming more interested in homeschooling but OH (being a science major) has asked me to show him "one successful kid that was homeschooled".
> Up until now we had discussed sending our kids to private school and he thinks I've pulled a 180 again (as I often do)... Does anyone know where I can find such a list?

Talk to MissPriss on here - homeschooled all of grade school, went on to get a masters in accounting and has a CPA license. Is that successful enough for him?

There's PLENTY of successful homeschoolers out there, but we aren't all on any "list" that's just condescending (IMO), and a bit of a privacy invasion.

My resume is not quite as outstanding, but I went to college too after graduating home school (science major), and I do ok.


----------



## Tacey

alaskagrown said:


> Was it just me or was everyone paying particular attention to one another's grammar during this thread? Haha!!
> 
> I completed high school through a correspondence school in North Dakota. I remember *they sent me an English book in the mail and the packaging slip read grammer book. [*/QUOTE]
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> When I was teaching, I went on a course that was titled on the power point as "Developing Childrens Litracy." Pretty impressive to fit two mistakes into a three word title! I thought it might have been done tongue in cheek, but sadly, it seems not :dohh:


----------



## Dragonfly

So cool I got spammed on the banner here with home schooling sites! I hope it stays like that. :happydance: And I love my pin button which means I pin where ever I am. Like a massive book mark site.


----------



## Liesje

alaskagrown said:


> *Was it just me or was everyone paying particular attention to one another's grammar during this thread? Haha!!*
> 
> I completed high school through a correspondence school in North Dakota. I remember they sent me an English book in the mail and the packaging slip read _grammer book_. :wacko:

LOL it's not just you!

But I know the difference between people rushing through a post and making some typos and a person who thinks "brang" is a word and homeschools their children because they think they can do a better job teaching their children than the traditional school system. :dohh:


----------



## Rachel_C

alaskagrown said:


> Was it just me or was everyone paying particular attention to one another's grammar during this thread? Haha!!

I've been watching my own more than usual! It's funny though, sometimes it really annoys me when people consistently write something that's wrong but then I look where they're from and if I read what they wrote in a (bad!) imitation accent from that place I can totally see why they write that, it just seems right. Odd.


----------



## Dragonfly

Liesje said:


> alaskagrown said:
> 
> 
> *Was it just me or was everyone paying particular attention to one another's grammar during this thread? Haha!!*
> 
> I completed high school through a correspondence school in North Dakota. I remember they sent me an English book in the mail and the packaging slip read _grammer book_. :wacko:
> 
> LOL it's not just you!
> 
> But I know the difference between people rushing through a post and making some typos and a person who thinks "brang" is a word and homeschools their children because they think they can do a better job teaching their children than the traditional school system. :dohh:Click to expand...

What is brang? and I think I can do much more than teachers , I may not have went to uni but I am filling in more than you can at school, one to one. I dont think thats wrong?


----------



## Liesje

Dragonfly said:


> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alaskagrown said:
> 
> 
> *Was it just me or was everyone paying particular attention to one another's grammar during this thread? Haha!!*
> 
> I completed high school through a correspondence school in North Dakota. I remember they sent me an English book in the mail and the packaging slip read _grammer book_. :wacko:
> 
> LOL it's not just you!
> 
> But I know the difference between people rushing through a post and making some typos and a person who thinks "brang" is a word and homeschools their children because they think they can do a better job teaching their children than the traditional school system. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> What is brang? and I think I can do much more than teachers , I may not have went to uni but I am filling in more than you can at school, one to one. I dont think thats wrong?Click to expand...

I wasn't talking about anyone in particular on this board, still the person I was originally posting about. She alleges she is doing a better job of teaching her children and thinks "brang" is a word, as in the past tense of "bring" :dohh:


----------



## Dragonfly

:haha:
 



Attached Files:







28304275.jpg
File size: 60.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## morri

oh things are a bit different here, starting with that you arne't allowed home schooling here...
We do have have equal courses though until year 12 though with a few extra classes which you can choose to have as well. (changed it recently too) so you have the most important classes till the end of school- like German, Maths, , English, History at least one science(physics , biology or chemistry)up to y 11 geography and economics , and second foreign kanguage.
Well if you are leaving school before year 11 then you never will have calculus but then you won't be able to study at university in any case.
There are no real bad spellers within my friends, luckily, I only know the real bad examples from blog sites that pick them up, and those they do pick up are atrocious :haha:.


----------



## Dragonfly

You are not allowed to home school??


----------



## morri

Yes.


----------



## Gemie

morri said:


> Yes.

Yes you are allowed to Home educate or no you're not? :shrug:


----------



## Menelly

Gemie said:


> morri said:
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Yes you are allowed to Home educate or no you're not? :shrug:Click to expand...

You are absolutely not allowed in Germany.

I (technically) could get a German passport due to my dad being a citizen and I strongly considered it... until I learned that you can't homeschool. And it's important to me, so we've changed our plans. :)


----------



## Dragonfly

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/education/8576769.stm
shocking. Maybe thats why my family asked me was it legal.


----------



## morri

It doesnt matter whether you are canadian or not, it is equal for all cititzen living in Germany :haha:


----------



## Gemie

Wow that's crappy :(


----------



## freckleonear

There are quite a few European countries where it is illegal to home educate actually. Greece, Holland, Spain, Sweden off the top of my head. Parents have had their children taken into care because of it. :(


----------



## Menelly

freckleonear said:


> There are quite a few European countries where it is illegal to home educate actually. Greece, Holland, Spain, Sweden off the top of my head. Parents have had their children taken into care because of it. :(

And that's so sad. It should always be a parent's option, IMO.

And if I've never said so, I love your blog. You've given me SO many good ideas for when Kesslie's a bit older. :)


----------



## NaturalMomma

Homeschooling is illegal in lots of countries. In some where it's legal it may only be legal if you're certified/licensed in teaching. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homeschooling_international_status_and_statistics

It's sad that you can't homeschool in many countries (eventhough I will say that Germany has some of the top public/private schools as well as college), but I bet that will change in a few where homeschooling may be gaining in popularity (probably won't in other countries where no one really cares about homeschooling to begin with).


----------



## marley2580

Liesje said:


> So... I'm becoming more interested in homeschooling but OH (being a science major) has asked me to show him "one successful kid that was homeschooled".
> Up until now we had discussed sending our kids to private school and he thinks I've pulled a 180 again (as I often do)... Does anyone know where I can find such a list?

Do I count? I have never set foot in a school and I have an MA(Hons) in History and politics


----------



## Liesje

marley2580 said:


> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> So... I'm becoming more interested in homeschooling but OH (being a science major) has asked me to show him "one successful kid that was homeschooled".
> Up until now we had discussed sending our kids to private school and he thinks I've pulled a 180 again (as I often do)... Does anyone know where I can find such a list?
> 
> Do I count? I have never set foot in a school and I have an MA(Hons) in History and politicsClick to expand...

To me yes. To him, anything that's not a science degree doesn't count as a degree... Including mine :coffee:


----------



## NaturalMomma

Liesje said:


> marley2580 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> So... I'm becoming more interested in homeschooling but OH (being a science major) has asked me to show him "one successful kid that was homeschooled".
> Up until now we had discussed sending our kids to private school and he thinks I've pulled a 180 again (as I often do)... Does anyone know where I can find such a list?
> 
> Do I count? I have never set foot in a school and I have an MA(Hons) in History and politicsClick to expand...
> 
> To me yes. To him, anything that's not a science degree doesn't count as a degree... Including mine :coffee:Click to expand...

So the thousands of careers out there that you can only get with a degree don't count? If that is the way he thinks then I think that what you say won't matter no matter what.


----------



## Liesje

He's looking for a list of physicists, mathematicians and scientists to validate my point. He's saying by homeschooling, we're deciding for our kids to exclude any post secondary education in the sciences.


----------



## patch2006uk

I personally think it's important to go to school, for the social experience as much as anything else. However, I am very much looking forward to supplementing LO's learning myself at home outside of school, and many of the homeschooling resources available free online are superb from what I've found so far. 

I can't see how homeschooling done by a passionate parent could be detrimental to a child compared to a lacklustre teacher in a school environment. It's more the experience of school that I think is important. Being exposed to a range of children and adults is something I wouldn't want LO to miss out on. But then, I loved school, so I imagine my experience colours my view. I know there are homeschool groups and the like, but for me the mixed selection of children in a school is a part of the education experience just as much as the lessons.


----------



## freckleonear

Liesje said:


> He's looking for a list of physicists, mathematicians and scientists to validate my point. He's saying by homeschooling, we're deciding for our kids to exclude any post secondary education in the sciences.

I was homeschooled for most of secondary school. I did my A level mathematics before reaching school leaving age, and then studied medical biology at university. Is there any particular reasoning behind his argument?


----------



## Liesje

freckleonear said:


> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> He's looking for a list of physicists, mathematicians and scientists to validate my point. He's saying by homeschooling, we're deciding for our kids to exclude any post secondary education in the sciences.
> 
> I was homeschooled for most of secondary school. I did my A level mathematics before reaching school leaving age, and then studied medical biology at university. *Is there any particular reasoning behind his argument?*Click to expand...

He has a computer science degree... I think he's just afraid of not having anything in common with his son.


----------



## freckleonear

Liesje said:


> freckleonear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> He's looking for a list of physicists, mathematicians and scientists to validate my point. He's saying by homeschooling, we're deciding for our kids to exclude any post secondary education in the sciences.
> 
> I was homeschooled for most of secondary school. I did my A level mathematics before reaching school leaving age, and then studied medical biology at university. *Is there any particular reasoning behind his argument?*Click to expand...
> 
> He has a computer science degree... I think he's just afraid of not having anything in common with his son.Click to expand...

Computing science is probably one of the easiest subjects for home-ed kids to get into because you can have everything you need right there in front of you! I know loads of home-ed kids who have been fantastic at coding and developing from a really young age.


----------



## Tacey

freckleonear said:


> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freckleonear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> He's looking for a list of physicists, mathematicians and scientists to validate my point. He's saying by homeschooling, we're deciding for our kids to exclude any post secondary education in the sciences.
> 
> I was homeschooled for most of secondary school. I did my A level mathematics before reaching school leaving age, and then studied medical biology at university. *Is there any particular reasoning behind his argument?*Click to expand...
> 
> He has a computer science degree... I think he's just afraid of not having anything in common with his son.Click to expand...
> 
> Computing science is probably one of the easiest subjects for home-ed kids to get into because you can have everything you need right there in front of you! I know loads of home-ed kids who have been fantastic at coding and developing from a really young age.Click to expand...

DH is a games programmer, and doesn't feel his CS degree was necessary to get his job. He says he would have gained more from teaching himself (but then, he wouldn't have met me! :haha:).


----------



## elohcin

Liesje said:


> He's looking for a list of physicists, mathematicians and scientists to validate my point. He's saying by homeschooling, we're deciding for our kids to exclude any post secondary education in the sciences.

Not that it will count, but my DH is a mathemetician. That's his degree, but he later got his teaching degree so he can use it for high school. My DH started college at 15/16 and does not have a high school degree, but got his A.S. instead (which qualifies as a G.E.D. as well, when needed). I think it would have been awesome to go straight to the local community college instead of high school. I wish....!!!!

It's unfortunate that people (not just your DH) can't see value (or validity!) in homeschooling. But it's all too common. It's just got to take a paradigm shift, I guess!


----------



## elohcin

Personally, I hated the "forced" socialization of public schools. I think it was more detrimental to me than beneficial! I know that environment is great for some kids, but I definitely did not like it, and I don't feel comfortable placing my children into it. And the socialization factor of homeschooling is really such a misunderstood thing. Here is a kind of interesting read on the topic!
https://tnhomeed.com/LRSocial.html


----------



## patch2006uk

elohcin said:



> Personally, I hated the "forced" socialization of public schools. I think it was more detrimental to me than beneficial! I know that environment is great for some kids, but I definitely did not like it, and I don't feel comfortable placing my children into it. And the socialization factor of homeschooling is really such a misunderstood thing. Here is a kind of interesting read on the topic!
> https://tnhomeed.com/LRSocial.html

It's more for me that school gives a true cross section of society. Homeschool groups will be self-selecting, and won't represent the vast majority of the population, so the children won't be exposed to the same variety of people and experiences. Learning how to deal with difficult people and how to get along with those who you may find fundamentally unpleasant is all part of the experience of school IMO.


----------



## Kess

patch2006uk said:


> elohcin said:
> 
> 
> Personally, I hated the "forced" socialization of public schools. I think it was more detrimental to me than beneficial! I know that environment is great for some kids, but I definitely did not like it, and I don't feel comfortable placing my children into it. And the socialization factor of homeschooling is really such a misunderstood thing. Here is a kind of interesting read on the topic!
> https://tnhomeed.com/LRSocial.html
> 
> It's more for me that school gives a true cross section of society. Homeschool groups will be self-selecting, and won't represent the vast majority of the population, so the children won't be exposed to the same variety of people and experiences. Learning how to deal with difficult people and how to get along with those who you may find fundamentally unpleasant is all part of the experience of school IMO.Click to expand...

Schools are self-selecting - they only take children from the local area (with very occasional exceptions such as children with special needs with a statement naming a particular school) which is normally going to be not that mixed. A school in the leafy suburbs isn't going to have inner city kids from deprived estates. And IMO you don't learn how to get along well with people by being thrown in with a load of other kids who also don't have those skills yet. You learn by modelling from people who do have those skills, i.e. older kids and adults. Our current system seems to expect kids to teach other kids how to be functioning adult members of society, all whilst shut away from said society in an institution worlds away from how a normal workplace works.

And HE groups aren't the only socialisation a HE child gets. I was looking at regular activities within a short drive/walk/bus that I'd suggest to Rowan if we were still living here when we start home edding (we're planning to move in a couple of years but who knows, and I doubt my area is exceptional) and came up with:

Scouts (Beavers, Cubs, etc)
St John's Ambulance
Football
Netball
Tae Kwon Do
Youth Theatre/Drama Group
Cricket
Skiing
Rugby
Bowling
Community Circus
Tennis
Yoga
Korfball
Drum and Bugle Corps
Warhammer at Games Workshop
Karate
French classes
Community Arts workshops
A "Sunday Sports Shop" which is activities with a coach
Pets as Therapy
Story Time at the library

Plus one-off events and workshops, trips to the zoo, park, library, museum, etc. Add in normal day-to-day stuff like shopping and the park where they're out in the community.

You can't tell me HE kids will have to miss out on a variety of experiences and people to mix with!


----------



## Gemie

Kess said:


> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elohcin said:
> 
> 
> Personally, I hated the "forced" socialization of public schools. I think it was more detrimental to me than beneficial! I know that environment is great for some kids, but I definitely did not like it, and I don't feel comfortable placing my children into it. And the socialization factor of homeschooling is really such a misunderstood thing. Here is a kind of interesting read on the topic!
> https://tnhomeed.com/LRSocial.html
> 
> It's more for me that school gives a true cross section of society. Homeschool groups will be self-selecting, and won't represent the vast majority of the population, so the children won't be exposed to the same variety of people and experiences. Learning how to deal with difficult people and how to get along with those who you may find fundamentally unpleasant is all part of the experience of school IMO.Click to expand...
> 
> Schools are self-selecting - they only take children from the local area (with very occasional exceptions such as children with special needs with a statement naming a particular school) which is normally going to be not that mixed. A school in the leafy suburbs isn't going to have inner city kids from deprived estates. And IMO you don't learn how to get along well with people by being thrown in with a load of other kids who also don't have those skills yet. You learn by modelling from people who do have those skills, i.e. older kids and adults. Our current system seems to expect kids to teach other kids how to be functioning adult members of society, all whilst shut away from said society in an institution worlds away from how a normal workplace works.
> 
> And HE groups aren't the only socialisation a HE child gets. I was looking at regular activities within a short drive/walk/bus that I'd suggest to Rowan if we were still living here when we start home edding (we're planning to move in a couple of years but who knows, and I doubt my area is exceptional) and came up with:
> 
> Scouts (Beavers, Cubs, etc)
> St John's Ambulance
> Football
> Netball
> Tae Kwon Do
> Youth Theatre/Drama Group
> Cricket
> Skiing
> Rugby
> Bowling
> Community Circus
> Tennis
> Yoga
> Korfball
> Drum and Bugle Corps
> Warhammer at Games Workshop
> Karate
> French classes
> Community Arts workshops
> A "Sunday Sports Shop" which is activities with a coach
> Pets as Therapy
> Story Time at the library
> 
> Plus one-off events and workshops, trips to the zoo, park, library, museum, etc. Add in normal day-to-day stuff like shopping and the park where they're out in the community.
> 
> You can't tell me HE kids will have to miss out on a variety of experiences and people to mix with!Click to expand...

Fabulous! Well said :thumbup:


----------



## patch2006uk

Not at all. But you're probably not going to get the kids from the local council estate at either your home ed group, or at karate, scouts, or any other 'paid for' groups. Most of my friends at school were from a vastly different background from me, and I wouldn't have encountered them in any other situation than a local state school, either because their parents couldn't afford to send them to those groups, or because the parents had no inclination to send them.

FWIW, we live right in the middle of a relatively deprived city centre area. Our local schools have catchment areas covering 30 floor tower blocks, and multi million pound penthouses. Wherever LO goes, he will end up surrounded by very different people, and I think that's important.

A parent can supplement a child's education. Just because we won't be homeschooling doesn't mean I won't take my children on days out, to groups, teach them things. I agree that children won't learn how to be functioning members of adult society from spending all day with a rabble of other children. But they will learn how to function within their peer group, and that's as important a skill as anything educational they learn at school.


----------



## marley2580

I think you would be surprised at the range of people home educated kids mix with. For a start, my kids go to rugby, ballet and gymnastics - it is not just middle class children that go to these things, in our town rugby is pretty big and many of the people involved are working class. They also go to soft play, where they mix with anyone that's there. They also play in the local park, out in our street and with family. They accompany me to various activities and places, including my voluntary work, and come into contact with people of all backgrounds, from junkies to well off people. My children are very well socialised both within their peer group and with a variety of ages, they would not have the same opportunities at school IMO


----------



## marley2580

patch2006uk said:


> Not at all. But you're probably not going to get the kids from the local council estate at either your home ed group, or at karate, scouts, or any other 'paid for' groups. Most of my friends at school were from a vastly different background from me, and I wouldn't have encountered them in any other situation than a local state school, either because their parents couldn't afford to send them to those groups, or because the parents had no inclination to send them.
> 
> FWIW, we live right in the middle of a relatively deprived city centre area. *Our local schools have catchment areas covering 30 floor tower blocks, and multi million pound penthouses. *Wherever LO goes, he will end up surrounded by very different people, and I think that's important.
> 
> A parent can supplement a child's education. Just because we won't be homeschooling doesn't mean I won't take my children on days out, to groups, teach them things. I agree that children won't learn how to be functioning members of adult society from spending all day with a rabble of other children. But they will learn how to function within their peer group, and that's as important a skill as anything educational they learn at school.

Out of curiosity, how many children that live in multi-million pound houses do you think go to state schools?


----------



## patch2006uk

marley2580 said:


> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> Not at all. But you're probably not going to get the kids from the local council estate at either your home ed group, or at karate, scouts, or any other 'paid for' groups. Most of my friends at school were from a vastly different background from me, and I wouldn't have encountered them in any other situation than a local state school, either because their parents couldn't afford to send them to those groups, or because the parents had no inclination to send them.
> 
> FWIW, we live right in the middle of a relatively deprived city centre area. *Our local schools have catchment areas covering 30 floor tower blocks, and multi million pound penthouses. *Wherever LO goes, he will end up surrounded by very different people, and I think that's important.
> 
> A parent can supplement a child's education. Just because we won't be homeschooling doesn't mean I won't take my children on days out, to groups, teach them things. I agree that children won't learn how to be functioning members of adult society from spending all day with a rabble of other children. But they will learn how to function within their peer group, and that's as important a skill as anything educational they learn at school.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how many children that live in multi-million pound houses do you think go to state schools?Click to expand...

We live in a flat worth a fair whack (we rent), and our LO will be going to the local state school. There are a good few children in our complex, so I imagine at least a percentage from our building will go to the local schools too. I concede that there probably aren't actually any children in the penthouses (I believe they're mainly owned by footballers).


----------



## patch2006uk

marley2580 said:


> I think you would be surprised at the range of people home educated kids mix with. For a start, my kids go to rugby, ballet and gymnastics - it is not just middle class children that go to these things, in our town rugby is pretty big and many of the people involved are working class. They also go to soft play, where they mix with anyone that's there. They also play in the local park, out in our street and with family. They accompany me to various activities and places, including my voluntary work, and come into contact with people of all backgrounds, from junkies to well off people. My children are very well socialised both within their peer group and with a variety of ages, they would not have the same opportunities at school IMO

I don't disagree that there is a mix of children, however no non-compulsory group will have the same children as a local school will have. There were kids in my classes at school whose parents could barely be bothered to send them to school until the authorities got involved. Those kids won't be at football, or possibly even the local park. They certainly won't be at scouts. We're a middle class family, but I'm from a very working class area. I'm very aware that the kids I was at school with I wouldn't have encountered elsewhere.

My husband went to public schools, so his school experience was very different from mine. He hated school. His classmates were all from the same social background, all from the same few streets. I wouldn't send LO to a school like that either.

I do wish local state schools were better and more consistent in their approaches and results, but I will get involved with my LO's school and see if there are any ways I can help out. That will benefit a good deal more children than just my LO. 

I won't take any less of an active interest in LO's education just because someone else is providing it during the day.


----------



## Lollycake

I love the idea of educating LO at home. I feel that in terms of education I could provide much better for him than a state school (coming from a trainee primary school teacher that's probably a worrying comment...) but I do worry about the social aspect too (that, and OH won't entertain the idea whatsoever, he wants LO to go to an independent school). It's not the mix of people necessarily, but I remember the weird little games we used to make up in the playground when young and the sort of silly banter as a teen, both prominent memories of school for me and I don't think either would've happened had adults been around. Perhaps at the home ed groups they get a chance to have a lot of time to play - and at soft play etc I guess. I quite like the idea of flexi-schooling, but I wouldn't want his classmates to see him as the 'different one' as this might make it difficult for him to make friends?


----------



## freckleonear

patch2006uk said:


> I don't disagree that there is a mix of children, however no non-compulsory group will have the same children as a local school will have. There were kids in my classes at school whose parents could barely be bothered to send them to school until the authorities got involved. Those kids won't be at football, or possibly even the local park. They certainly won't be at scouts. We're a middle class family, but I'm from a very working class area. I'm very aware that the kids I was at school with I wouldn't have encountered elsewhere.

I have to disagree with this, because you're forgetting charity groups. My children go to children's groups run by our church, where they meet children from the most deprived estate in our town. The church sends round minibuses to collect the children, so even the most "can't be bothered" parents are happy to get rid of their children for a few hours. My children wouldn't actually meet those children at school, because the catchment area for our local school doesn't cover that particular estate.

I have found that home-ed groups in our area cover a much wider range of diversity than schools, and the children are so much more accepting of others being different as a result.


----------



## Dragonfly

I could easily flip this around and ask how do kids in school get all these activities that home edders get? 

A bird dosnt learn how to fly in its cage.


----------



## Kess

patch2006uk said:


> marley2580 said:
> 
> 
> I think you would be surprised at the range of people home educated kids mix with. For a start, my kids go to rugby, ballet and gymnastics - it is not just middle class children that go to these things, in our town rugby is pretty big and many of the people involved are working class. They also go to soft play, where they mix with anyone that's there. They also play in the local park, out in our street and with family. They accompany me to various activities and places, including my voluntary work, and come into contact with people of all backgrounds, from junkies to well off people. My children are very well socialised both within their peer group and with a variety of ages, they would not have the same opportunities at school IMO
> 
> I don't disagree that there is a mix of children, however no non-compulsory group will have the same children as a local school will have. There were kids in my classes at school whose parents could barely be bothered to send them to school until the authorities got involved. Those kids won't be at football, or possibly even the local park. They certainly won't be at scouts. We're a middle class family, but I'm from a very working class area. I'm very aware that the kids I was at school with I wouldn't have encountered elsewhere.
> 
> My husband went to public schools, so his school experience was very different from mine. He hated school. His classmates were all from the same social background, all from the same few streets. I wouldn't send LO to a school like that either.
> 
> I do wish local state schools were better and more consistent in their approaches and results, but I will get involved with my LO's school and see if there are any ways I can help out. That will benefit a good deal more children than just my LO.
> 
> I won't take any less of an active interest in LO's education just because someone else is providing it during the day.Click to expand...

MOST schools don't have that mixture. Your area might, but most don't. And tbh I don't think the value my child might get from (possibly, if we were in a school they were in) mixing with that tiny subset of children "Kids of crap parents (only those who don't have the money to hire help, because a nanny would take them to groups) who haven't been taken into care yet (because a foster carer would likewise)" at school outweighs the value they'd get from home education. As a PP said, they may well mix with that subset anyway if charities or government interventions/investments etc are involved. YMMV though, of course.


----------



## morri

Well kids aren't at school all year long ;). Apart from holidays (2/1/6/2/2/ weeks here) an average school day only lasts from 7.30/8 to 13.h ) It is only in year 10 to 12 that you may get classes that go further into the afternoon. 

I have seen an aussie mum on here(sorry if you are reading this can't remember the name)
who had a mixed system of school and home, I think that was nice.
If it was allowed here, I would feel I could at best provide education to lower secondary level, because I havent got the ressources to teach them well.(as in I was always pretty crap (well mediocre and worse in my native tongue) and I am pretty bad at writing academic texts, so I wouldnt be able to provide that, 
Also for maths, I can do most stuff up to year 9/10 over here, but I am a total failure at calculus, and vector and stochastik and stats and this type of maths beyond year 10.
My worst concern would be chemistry of physics, as a single household just wouldnt be allowed to handle the substances they are allowed to handle at school, like most acids and alcalic solutions, as well as certain elements, and metals. and where would you find all the place to store them. surely not with the kitchen goods :haha: (Apart from that I am not that good at the calclations involved in chemistry :haha:) 
We have got many private school around here though, that have a interdisciplinary teaching model, with or without grades, although they end all at year ten, and for your university qualifying exam you would need to go to years 11/12/(13) anyway.


----------



## patch2006uk

Dragonfly said:


> I could easily flip this around and ask how do kids in school get all these activities that home edders get?
> 
> A bird dosnt learn how to fly in its cage.

Around 13 weeks holiday a year, plus bank holidays, teacher training days, weekends and evenings. Plus schools do arrange trips out to some places. It's school, not prison!

Home educating isn't something I would consider doing. Clearly, if you feel it works for your family, then go for it. But I feel it's important for LO to have the social, and 'normal', experience of school. I would feel he was missing out if I kept him out of school. I could probably teach him better than some of the teachers, but I will teach him when he's home with me. I won't just dump him at the school gates and then switch off from his development. My parents sat with us, took us out on trips, taught us. But they couldn't teach me what I learned at school, which was how to be part of my own peer group away from my parents.


----------



## Dragonfly

patch2006uk said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I could easily flip this around and ask how do kids in school get all these activities that home edders get?
> 
> A bird dosnt learn how to fly in its cage.
> 
> Around 13 weeks holiday a year, plus bank holidays, teacher training days, weekends and evenings. Plus schools do arrange trips out to some places.
> 
> Home educating isn't something I would consider doing. Clearly, if you feel it works for your family, then go for it. But I feel it's important for LO to have the social, and 'normal', experience of school. I would feel he was missing out if I kept him out of school. I could probably teach him better than some of the teachers, but I will teach him when he's home with me. I won't just dump him at the school gates and then switch off from his development. My parents sat with us, took us out on trips, taught us. But they couldn't teach me what I learned at school, which was how to be part of my own peer group away from my parents.Click to expand...

I dont think it suits everyone, different strokes for different folks but I feel its best for my children. I have weighed up the options for a long time, since birth really and done my research and come to that conclusion that home school is the best option for my family. For social theres other things to do for us. Before I had made up my mind to home school I said I would do the same help at home when thney get home and take interest and use school as social place but then after time I realised that wasnt going to work, school would get in the way of learning and socially school isn't a social place for me. So we thought putting them in other things they would better served. The schools here arnt that great at all. Every area is different for schools. 

I hope I havnt offended any one with anything. 
We are looking forward to starting next year and I am building up loads of resources. I have some excellent music teachers for my sons and a lot of support from friends who all are great at different things and family members to so we even have a different language to learn from my dad.


----------



## xsadiex

I've been considering homeschooling. School was the worst part of my life, I felt so uncomfortable and alone, found it hard to learn unless I had a great teacher. Makes me feel sad thinking about it. I would of loved to have been homeschooled! I used to pretend I was I'll so I could stay at home with my mum and do art.

If I didn't homeschool then I'd love to send jasper to a Montessori or Steiner school. Something smaller, based on making education enjoyable.


----------



## Liesje

Am I the only one who recalls being discouraged from socializing in school? They always insisted we socialize on our own time.


----------



## patch2006uk

Liesje said:


> Am I the only one who recalls being discouraged from socializing in school? They always insisted we socialize on our own time.

We couldn't sit chatting during lessons, but during playtimes and lunchtimes we were left to play together.


----------



## morri

Well we had lots of breaks at school 5/10/20/10/5 and that leaves plenty time to socialise, as well as before start and after.


----------



## Dragonfly

Yep no talking during class and half an hour to talk during lunch. Sociable? I could send my child somewhere where it is a sociable environment kids are having fun to socialise. So the kids dont socialise dosnt wash with me in home schoolers. I am liking the look of unschooling now to.


----------



## freckleonear

patch2006uk said:


> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who recalls being discouraged from socializing in school? They always insisted we socialize on our own time.
> 
> We couldn't sit chatting during lessons, but during playtimes and lunchtimes we were left to play together.Click to expand...

The school just up the road from me (which I went to) now has structured playtimes, so there isn't even a chance to play together at lunchtime. Every few minutes they blow a whistle and the children have to move between different activities. :(


----------



## patch2006uk

That's not the norm for all schools. It's also age appropriate. My mom works in a reception class, and they have basically no structure to the day. They allow free play, sometimes structured around a specific book. But mainly the kids learn by playing in a sandpit, water table, using glue and paint, playing, running outside. Basically, exactly what I'd want a 5 year old to be doing.

As they get older, they get introduced to more structured lessons, and eventually the play is turned into 'school' in a more traditional sense. This happens over the first couple of years, so it isn't a sudden transition.


----------



## Dragonfly

The pre school William was in the principal told me when I was questioning her on an incident it was structured, strict and routine. They get ushered around in lines. Sounds like a fun pre school. Not. I didnt know it was like that at all. But thats what its assumed you do in schools here, order, routine, strict etc


----------



## patch2006uk

Different schools will have different principles. Just like different companies are structured differently. There is a school by us that's a strict Roman Catholic school, so they go to mass, very disciplined, etc. but most schools aren't like that, so I can't judge all schools based on that single one.


----------



## Dragonfly

But in my area all the schools bar one mixed one is catholic with that same structure. I am in a catholic area.


----------



## morri

School only starts at age 6 or 7 here anyway. Before that( age 2-3 to 6) we have Kindergarten which is voluntary and has no academic' purposes What I really like are the forest Kindergartens, where the kids groups spend the whole day outside in a forest area :) .
I couldnt imagine sending a barely 4 year old into a structured academical environment.


----------



## Dragonfly

Yeah its 3 for pre school and 4 they start school here.


----------



## patch2006uk

Dragonfly said:


> But in my area all the schools bar one mixed one is catholic with that same structure. I am in a catholic area.

In that situation, I totally understand why you might want to look away from the mainstream system, at least for the very early years :flower: From what I've seen of the local schools here, the early years stuff really is just learning through play, which sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## Gemie

patch2006uk said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> But in my area all the schools bar one mixed one is catholic with that same structure. I am in a catholic area.
> 
> In that situation, I totally understand why you might want to look away from the mainstream system, at least for the very early years :flower: From what I've seen of the local schools here, the early years stuff really is just learning through play, which sounds pretty good to me!Click to expand...

I was talking with my friend yesterday who's little boy just started school September she was saying how much pressure is on him to learn words, she has to go through a sheet of words with him every night before bed as he is required to learn them :shock: he's barely 4. 
Yes we will teach poppy words and before the age 4 but it won't be an absolute requirement that she does every night. No way. It's just now what we believe 4 year olds should be having to do.


----------



## patch2006uk

Gemie said:


> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> But in my area all the schools bar one mixed one is catholic with that same structure. I am in a catholic area.
> 
> In that situation, I totally understand why you might want to look away from the mainstream system, at least for the very early years :flower: From what I've seen of the local schools here, the early years stuff really is just learning through play, which sounds pretty good to me!Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking with my friend yesterday who's little boy just started school September she was saying how much pressure is on him to learn words, she has to go through a sheet of words with him every night before bed as he is required to learn them :shock: he's barely 4.
> Yes we will teach poppy words and before the age 4 but it won't be an absolute requirement that she does every night. No way. It's just now what we believe 4 year olds should be having to do.Click to expand...

Again, each school will be different. I had a word tin from age 4, and I remember sitting with my mom and going through them, learning what they meant and then having a little 'test' the next day to see how many I knew. Kids are sponges. They want to learn. I don't see how (done right) encouraging learning words can be too much for a child, given they're learning hundreds of words anyway.


----------



## Gemie

But that's not learning through play is it. I just can't get mead around having so much structure at such a young age.

But to each ones own. School education isn't for everyone the same has home education isn't for everyone. I don't think one child will do better than another depending on where they are educated. Each child/ family is different and will I am sure thrive in their environment. 
No one is going to 'win'saying one is better than the other, it is simply not true. It is what is best for the family /child :flower:


----------



## patch2006uk

Gemie said:


> But that's not learning through play is it. I just can't get mead around having so much structure at such a young age.
> 
> But to each ones own. School education isn't for everyone the same has home education isn't for everyone. I don't think one child will do better than another depending on where they are educated. Each child/ family is different and will I am sure thrive in their environment.
> No one is going to 'win'saying one is better than the other, it is simply not true. It is what is best for the family /child :flower:

Very true. And as far as I know, it's a reasonably old fashioned idea to give word lists to such young children. I know I was given words to learn, as I didn't find it traumatic. But I don't know it's a common thing any more.


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont expect everyone to home school or tell people they should. I am doing it for loads of reason, I see more reasons to home school than to send my children to main stream schools here. (as I have already explained what the schooling is like here). We dont have a lot of options like in England and elsewhere. There isn't even an ethnic mix of children here. As the joke goes in Northern Ireland you set your clocks back 100 years when you come here . I realise its not for everyone and wouldn't have a go at someone for not home schooling.


----------



## Lollycake

Dragonfly said:


> I dont expect everyone to home school or tell people they should. I am doing it for loads of reason, I see more reasons to home school than to send my children to main stream schools here. (as I have already explained what the schooling is like here). We dont have a lot of options like in England and elsewhere. There isn't even an ethnic mix of children here. As the joke goes in Northern Ireland you set your clocks back 100 years when you come here . I realise its not for everyone and wouldn't have a go at someone for not home schooling.


I'm not sure if the difference is NI/England or just things changing in time but I went to school in NI and am doing teacher training in London - there is a massive difference (I'm early 20s so it wasn't that long ago. We did a lot of rote learning, chanting times tables etc (not phonics as is now taught). I went to a large primary school with hundreds of kids, out of which I think about 3 were Chinese (compared with inner London schools that seems bizarre to me now). At my all girls grammar school they were draconian about uniform etc. I honestly thought some of my teachers hated children, they were downright nasty to us. Anyway, I still have positive memories of school and I did learn well in a very structured environment, but I know a lot of my classmates in primary school would have benefited from a less formal way of learning.

I think that's the thing though, every kid learns differently so upto us as parents to judge what is best for our own kids :).


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont have positive memories of school. But thats not the reason why I am home schooling I have loads or reasons to home school more than not home school I believe my kids will benefit more from home schooling . I dont like the currant school system and I have looked in to it. It may have changed from my day but its still a school.


----------



## sophxx

Were planning to home school with tutors or at Least flexi school using a mix of local forest schools and other alternative learning schools local to us. My lo will also do activites which he chooses such as music horse riding scouts swimming he def won't miss out on interaction with other children. 

School wasn't at all sociable for me and I don't have one friend from there I'm
Still in contact with. I'm not at all wortie about him not mixing with kids from deprived back grounds to be honest I would rather he didn't he won't benifit in any way from mixing with them he will probably hey bullied due to his mixed heratiage as the local state schools are on rough bnp council estaes ( even though we live in the country side) prim example of what children go we have a local bussiness nr said school one child announced to me that every child is on free school meals as there parents are druggies and work cash in hand, you can also not work and still get free school meals as the system isn't linked he knows child who's parents do. Another had no uniform his friend said where's you uniform he said I can't wear it I went out stealing lead with my dad and my bros and it's covered in anti graffiti paint. These are children no older than 7. So my child will defantly not benifit from mixing with them. Another incident a few weeks showed armed police at the school a child was letting fireworks and air bombs of in the class he been selling them to other kids as well as drugs this is a primary school. If any one can explain to me how he will I'll gladly listen.


----------



## sophxx

I know homeschooling or flexi schooling isn't for everyone but for us and our child its the best option. He won't miss out on things as we will do activites and he won't miss out on education as what aren't my strong points such as spelling his dad or tutor will be able to step in. X


----------



## NaturalMomma

We don't have much options where I live for schooling. But even so, there are more positivies to homeschooling in my opinion then public or private schooling. Atleast until high school age. I've never been worried about being properly socialised with homeschooling since my kids have way more opportunities to socialise then kids in school do. I think people who don't homeschool just don't understand the different opportunities that are available to HS kids then to public/private schooled kids.


----------



## Liesje

I also don't see much value in exposing my children to underprivileged children. I understand there are exceptions to the rule where poor children come from very lovely families but that's not the norm. Normally they're just uneducated/criminals/substance abuses, etc. I'd prefer my child lives in a protective bubble where everyone is university educated and employed (or employable) so they don't get the idea that living off of welfare is an acceptable way of life. 
I know they'll know about it eventually but I'd prefer they don't meet any friends and see that their parents live like that and think it's fine.


----------



## elohcin

NaturalMomma said:


> We don't have much options where I live for schooling. But even so, there are more positivies to homeschooling in my opinion then public or private schooling. Atleast until high school age. I've never been worried about being properly socialised with homeschooling since my kids have way more opportunities to socialise then kids in school do. I think people who don't homeschool just don't understand the different opportunities that are available to HS kids then to public/private schooled kids.

I think that's really true, speaking from experience. When my MIL (or my hubby) has talked about all the things they did with the children, or what their children participated in growing up, I though, "Huh?! How did you manage that?!" I had NO clue that you didn't have to be part of the public school system to participate in the school choir, the band, sports, etc. Nor did I have any idea that a lot of the NON-public school supported things existed!!! There really are a TON of options, and actually it almost feels like we have MORE opportunities outside of the public school system considering we're not bound to their schedule. I remember some of the things I desperately wanted to do while growing up and knowing that I had to be very selective because I just didn't have time. Not that there is anything wrong with having to narrow down choices and choose just one or maybe two things. But having to wake up super early every morning (we lived in the boonies and rode the school bus) and not get home until 5:30 on a regular day (that's NOT including at least an hour or two- before or after school- of sports, during the seasons I participated) didn't leave much time. I love that our days at home can be adjusted as we go, without wasting any of our time. I hated the feeling of being stuck in school when I didn't have any work left, or on days where we didn't do much of anything, because there was so much out there that I would have rather been using that time for!!


----------



## NaturalMomma

Liesje said:


> I also don't see much value in exposing my children to underprivileged children. I understand there are exceptions to the rule where poor children come from very lovely families but that's not the norm. Normally they're just uneducated/criminals/substance abuses, etc. I'd prefer my child lives in a protective bubble where everyone is university educated and employed (or employable) so they don't get the idea that living off of welfare is an acceptable way of life.
> I know they'll know about it eventually but I'd prefer they don't meet any friends and see that their parents live like that and think it's fine.

Is this sarcasm? All the "poor" people I know are in that situation because of the economy, they aren't criminals or anything, just regular people. DH and I also had a bad time in our life when he was laid off. We're both college educated in respectful degrees, but that didn't save us from anything when the economy is the way it is. I'm actually glad DH and I had the experiences we've had and have family/friends from all walks of lives. It takes all kinds of people in this world and you don't need to be uneducated to be poor, or a college graduate to hold a steady job.


----------



## Liesje

NaturalMomma said:


> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> I also don't see much value in exposing my children to underprivileged children. I understand there are exceptions to the rule where poor children come from very lovely families but that's not the norm. Normally they're just uneducated/criminals/substance abuses, etc. I'd prefer my child lives in a protective bubble where everyone is university educated and employed (or employable) so they don't get the idea that living off of welfare is an acceptable way of life.
> I know they'll know about it eventually but I'd prefer they don't meet any friends and see that their parents live like that and think it's fine.
> 
> Is this sarcasm? All the "poor" people I know are in that situation because of the economy, they aren't criminals or anything, just regular people. DH and I also had a bad time in our life when he was laid off. We're both college educated in respectful degrees, but that didn't save us from anything when the economy is the way it is. I'm actually glad DH and I had the experiences we've had and have family/friends from all walks of lives. It takes all kinds of people in this world and you don't need to be uneducated to be poor, or a college graduate to hold a steady job.Click to expand...

It wasn't sarcasm, I'm in Canada so it's not uncommon for people who are poor to be that way because of their life choices. We don't have the same economic issues as those going on in the States. I understand that there are good people who are just facing tough times but around here that is very rarely the case; so I don't really see the value in sending my kids to public schools so they can experience a "mix" of people. Here it's very possible to make the choice to not work and coast merrily along on the government's money.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Liesje said:


> NaturalMomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> I also don't see much value in exposing my children to underprivileged children. I understand there are exceptions to the rule where poor children come from very lovely families but that's not the norm. Normally they're just uneducated/criminals/substance abuses, etc. I'd prefer my child lives in a protective bubble where everyone is university educated and employed (or employable) so they don't get the idea that living off of welfare is an acceptable way of life.
> I know they'll know about it eventually but I'd prefer they don't meet any friends and see that their parents live like that and think it's fine.
> 
> Is this sarcasm? All the "poor" people I know are in that situation because of the economy, they aren't criminals or anything, just regular people. DH and I also had a bad time in our life when he was laid off. We're both college educated in respectful degrees, but that didn't save us from anything when the economy is the way it is. I'm actually glad DH and I had the experiences we've had and have family/friends from all walks of lives. It takes all kinds of people in this world and you don't need to be uneducated to be poor, or a college graduate to hold a steady job.Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't sarcasm, I'm in Canada so it's not uncommon for people who are poor to be that way because of their life choices. We don't have the same economic issues as those going on in the States. I understand that there are good people who are just facing tough times but around here that is very rarely the case; so I don't really see the value in sending my kids to public schools so they can experience a "mix" of people. Here it's very possible to make the choice to not work and coast merrily along on the government's money.Click to expand...

Ok then. Here it is not that easy to get Government Assistance, nor is it easy to keep it once you're on it. However, even in our homeschool group it is very mixed. Some parents have college degrees, others don't, all different financial backgrounds and so on. No criminals or "free loaders" as of yet :)


----------



## Kess

Liesje said:


> I also don't see much value in exposing my children to underprivileged children. I understand there are exceptions to the rule where poor children come from very lovely families but that's not the norm. Normally they're just uneducated/criminals/substance abuses, etc. I'd prefer my child lives in a protective bubble where everyone is university educated and employed (or employable) so they don't get the idea that living off of welfare is an acceptable way of life.
> I know they'll know about it eventually but I'd prefer they don't meet any friends and see that their parents live like that and think it's fine.

I think you're mixing two unrelated things, and being a snob tbh.

I know lots of poor people, I grew up in a very working class area, and some of my extended family are still struggling and living hand-to-mouth. They are not criminals or druggies, and don't live off the government. A couple of them are less educated, purely because they needed to go out and get a job at 14 or 16 to support the family, or because they're of a less academic bent and went to work instead (one of my most well-off uncles - holiday home in France, plays the stock market for fun, lovely big house - left school at 16 and got a trade). In one case, their mother died, father was working every hour God sends down the pit to earn enough to keep food on the table, so the eldest quit school to stay home and look after the little ones.

I will agree there are more likely to be families with social problems amongst the poor, but that's because things that cause social problems (like drugs, fecklessness, a life-owes-me attitude) also cause financial problems. Plus wealthy people who have social problems like drugs (certain drugs are VERY common amongst the rich) can afford to buy themselves out of trouble and plug holes in their responsibilities with hired help.

I've already said I don't see any value in my kids mixing with families where the parents don't care enough to do activities with them or take them to the park etc, but I DO see plenty of value in my children learning that some people genuinely have to make the choice between new shoes to replace outgrown ones or enough food, between putting the heating on in the depths of winter or repairing the broken washing machine. Luckily, most poor parents do care about their children, do teach them responsibility, do work (or try to, or have a genuine reason like a disability why they don't), and do have good values. And it won't be a problem for me as within my extended family we have people on benefits (disabilities, carers, working v low paid jobs) and people earning >£300k a year.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont think it does children any good keeping them in a "bubble!".


----------



## Dragonfly

Home schooling dosnt keep your child in a bubble, its not meant to. Instead of keeping them in a school indoors they are outdoors to and socialising with different people. Its hardly in a bubble. 

I dont agree with not mixing people? it does seem snobish. To me people are people. I do not care of their class or background. I went to a public school, a rough one at that with a bad rep. I didnt come from a family of people that where on benefits either. Two hard working parents who provided a roof over our heads and we had luxuries.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ did not mean homeschooling in general hun, meant the post before that about mixing with welfare children! I have also considered homeschooling and it is still an option. x


----------



## Liesje

I know everyone's situation is different. My post wasn't intended to be a suggestion as to how others should raise their children. I'm well aware that not all poor people are criminals and drug addicts, but in my neighborhood that is the case. I understand homeschooling isn't a protective bubble, but in my situation it would be because I don't want to expose my children to some of the riff raff kids that live here. I know it's not terribly politically correct of me to say but it's the reality. If I let my kids be friends with some of the kids here, they'd be tagging walls and stealing whatever isn't nailed down in this neighborhood. I know it's not the kids' fault the type of family they come from and I know they're just misguided, but it's not the same here as in the suburbs where some families just earn less so they live on less. It's a moderately expensive neighborhood so unless their family is earning enough money to live here, they've been planted here by some social program.


----------



## Dragonfly

I understand that actually. I dont know whats its like in your area but from what you say it can get rough? to be honest I wouldnt send my kids off to hang around with the local council estate kids with hoods on . That may seem snobish but it probably isnt the best for them. But here schools they do have a mix. Although less bullying for home school is a plus I admit. But I have nothing against any other person , since I am not exactly rich myself. I dont think its in a bubble either, why would any one want their kids to get mixed up in a bad bunch? providing it is a bad bunch and not all tarred with the same brush.


----------



## Tacey

It's a delicate issue I think. My view is that children are very impressionable, and I think that mixing day in, day out with children whose behaviour is poor can't have a good effect. I don't mind in the slightest Alice playing with children whose parents are on benefits (in fact, she already does,) but I don't want her having to be around swearing and violence day in and day out whether those children are from a poor area or a penthouse. That is sheltering her, but then isn't that our job? We protect our children, and as they develop the skills to protect themselves mentally and physically, we allow them more and more slack.


----------



## Dragonfly

Tracey put it well there. I have also learned this past few days it is a delicate situation as mums who dont home school can get offended at others reasons for it. I dont think any less or different of any one who dosnt do as I do I just want different to them.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I guess you have to take your own pros and cons and make your own choice based upon that :)


----------



## Dragonfly

As with everything in life. Thats what I do. Some people dont they just go with it even if it dosnt feel right or it isnt working. Happiness is achievable not some dream , you have to make it happen. If one thing isnt working change direction go another route.


----------



## NaturalMomma

I don't want my kids being friends with bullies, drug addicts, and so on. I do want them to be friends with different races, cultures, and financial background. I see a benefit in a wide range of friends. I do not see a benefit for only 1 type of friend. That's me though.


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont recall ever having a good friend in school they all turned on me, back stabbed or bullied me. Most came from bad homes being in a rough area, I had to travel where I was from so was known as some sort of snob not being from the city the school was in but moved there due to bullying from another school. Personally I hated school and it depressed me. It took me a long time to like September again or Sunday nights. That impending doom feeling I felt way to much when I was younger. Bad times.


----------



## Kess

I think Tacey put it very well. We are meant to protect our kids from bad influences, bad kids, bad parents. All I was saying in my last post is that low income and behaviour aren't that strongly linked.

It's like a lot of anti-HE people argue that HE protects kids too much from bullying and such, that they need to go to school to toughen up. I've always thought that's a really sad thing to think about a 4 year old, or any child really, and that of course we want to protect them from bullying etc, that's a parent's job!


----------



## Dragonfly

I hate that term, go to school to toughen up and that you have to go through bullying to set you up for the real world, why? look at the damage bullying does to some kids. Even me still to this day. It cant do any good at all. Its tolerating bullying by saying kids have to go through it. Needs to stop.


----------



## lilvixen

Dragonfly said:


> Tracey put it well there. I have also learned this past few days it is a delicate situation as mums who dont home school can get offended at others reasons for it. I dont think any less or different of any one who dosnt do as I do I just want different to them.

Isn't that the truth!! I've 'offended' more than one mum by removing my daughter from reception. The quote "how very dare you" (do such a thing) seems very apt here!

We like all the other H.E. parents out there decided to H.E. our child because we decided it was the best thing for our child. Not surprisingly, to spite or to insult non H.E. families! 

BTW put me down as one more for the home ed section ;-)


----------



## Dragonfly

lilvixen said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Tracey put it well there. I have also learned this past few days it is a delicate situation as mums who dont home school can get offended at others reasons for it. I dont think any less or different of any one who dosnt do as I do I just want different to them.
> 
> Isn't that the truth!! I've 'offended' more than one mum by removing my daughter from reception. The quote "how very dare you" (do such a thing) seems very apt here!
> 
> We like all the other H.E. parents out there decided to H.E. our child because we decided it was the best thing for our child. Not surprisingly, to spite or to insult non H.E. families!
> 
> BTW put me down as one more for the home ed section ;-)Click to expand...

yeah I have learned that it instantly makes people assume things that arnt true and rather bloody rude to. :growlmad:No I dont think I am better than you, some random teacher or your child is stupid or you are a bad parent. In fact I didnt even think about you and your child I was more concerned about mine. :wacko:


----------

